# auglaize river



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

Best day we have had yet this year. My buddies and had to of caught over 50 fish tonight. One fish was a solid 3lber


----------



## Basslayer (May 3, 2013)

Where a outs where you at in the river and what was hitting 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

Smallies crappies rock bass around wapak area


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

It must be downstream from the dam because ever since the diesel fuel spill it hasn't been near as active


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

RMB when was the fuel leak


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> It must be downstream from the dam because ever since the diesel fuel spill it hasn't been near as active


And where was the leak exactly?


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've fished the river twice now since the leak and haven't noticed a whole lot of change really. Maybe I just went on 2 good days but the numbers have been about the same and I've actually got a couple bigger ones that were rare before. Not saying the leak helped by all means but I haven't seen much change


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The leak happened east of Wapak some distance. It happened I think 3 years ago when the city had the water down as far as possible due to repairs they were performing on a bridge. The fact that the water was down caused the amount of contaminant to cause a huge problem. Thousands of fish died. They filled up truck after truck after truck of dead fish from "behind town" Wapak where the cement curve is, across from the launch ramp.


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

No there was a small leak that just happened about a month or 2 ago


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Lynxis said:


> The leak happened east of Wapak some distance. It happened I think 3 years ago when the city had the water down as far as possible due to repairs they were performing on a bridge. The fact that the water was down caused the amount of contaminant to cause a huge problem. Thousands of fish died. They filled up truck after truck after truck of dead fish from "behind town" Wapak where the cement curve is, across from the launch ramp.


That would make sense. Yeah I remember when they drew it down. I didn't know the side effects. I wonder if that's why I can't get any fish over 15'' around here. They are just not old enough yet. Maybe they'll continue to grow. But you would figure some would come from upstream as well.

Has anyone got into any bigger fish this year? Mine are mostly dinks.


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine are mostly small but the past 2 times I have came out with a 3 lber each time. Not huge fish but good sized


----------



## wapak angler (Jul 23, 2012)

the spill he's talking about happened between Harrison street and Water street. I have actually pulled out 5 SMB between 15" and 19" in the last 2 weeks around this area though.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen more people fishing the river this year than I have the previous 10 years combined. Not sure what the hell is going on...


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

More repots here? More fish?


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Out last night for about hour and a half and caught about 20 bass. Mostly being largemouth


----------



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

My buddy went the other night and 15 bass all smallmouth.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

what kinda of lure are they hitting on?


----------



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

Tubes green pumpkin just bouncing it off the rocks try fishing right after the ripples


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

eyecon said:


> Tubes green pumpkin just bouncing it off the rocks try fishing right after the ripples


lol i found a few used green pumpkin tubes down at the river yesterday


----------



## trevorr2004 (May 28, 2012)

I fish Auglaize out by 67 and have constantly caught 15-20 inch SMB every time..along with the smaller ones when I take out my yak. I have also got into some bigger crappie in a few 4ft + holes.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

trevorr2004 said:


> I fish Auglaize out by 67 and have constantly caught 15-20 inch SMB every time..along with the smaller ones when I take out my yak. I have also got into some bigger crappie in a few 4ft + holes.


NICE!!! I love that area of the river .. Theres lots of huge crawdads in that strech of river.


----------



## trevorr2004 (May 28, 2012)

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> NICE!!! I love that area of the river .. Theres lots of huge crawdads in that strech of river.


lots of large snappers also lately.... last sunday the water was perfect clear and I ran into 2 very large ones... tons of minnows / crayfish lately also.


----------

